# أهمية دراسة التاريخ الكنسى: بقلم أ/أمير نصر - مدرس التاريخ الكنسى بالكلية الإكليريكية



## Molka Molkan (30 ديسمبر 2009)

*أهمية دراسة التاريخ الكنسى*​

*بقلم الاستاذ أمير نصر *
*مدرس التاريخ الكنسى بالكلية الإكليريكية*​



*1- لماذا ندرس التاريخ الكنسى ؟*​ 

*يعتبر تاريخ الكنيسة عامة والقبطية خاصة، بكل مكوناته هو أساس لمعرفة قصة الكنيسة منذ أن أسسها رب المجد يسوع المسيح، والهدف من وجودها وعند هذه المعرفة ندرك مدى أهمية ومعني انتمائنا لها، إذ فيه نجد أنفسنا، وعنده نجد دربنا نحو المراعى الحقيقية لوجودنا على الأرض ألا وهو ملكوت الله.*
*ومن ناحية أخرى نجد أن هذا التاريخ الذي يصنعه الإنسان، إنما هو ذات التاريخ الذي يصنعه أيضاً الله بالاشتراك مع الإنسان، لأن فيه شهادة واضحة للدور الإلهي في حياة الإنسان وحياة الكنيسة بل وحياة العالم كله.*

*ومن ثم فدراسة تاريخ الكنيسة لها أهمية وضرورة في حياتنا ، وهذه الأهمية ترجع إلى :*

*1- أن الكنيسة هي جماعة المؤمنين الأعضاء في جسد المسيح الواحد وهو رأس هذا الجسد (الكنيسة) .*
*2- أن الله يعمل في هذه الكنيسة (جسده)، ويعمل أيضاً في الإنسان الذي يكون ويشكل هذا التاريخ .*
*3- أن دراسة وفهم الماضي بتحليله واستيعابه يساعدنا على استشراف المستقبل .*
*4- تعميق روح الانتماء والارتباط بالكنيسة في كل مكوناتها: الله والملائكة - القديسون - المؤمنون .*
*5- معرفة دور المسيحية في تغيير حياة الإنسان وحياة العالم .*
​ 


*2- مصادر التاريخ الكنسى :*​ 

*أولاً: الكتاب المقدس .*

*ثانياً: قوانين الآباء الرسل وكتاباتهم التعليمية المتمثلة في الديداكية والدسقولية.*

*ثالثاً: كتابات الآباء الرسوليين تلاميذ الرسل مثل أكلمنضس الروماني وهرماس وبابياس وأغناطيوس وبوليكربوس.*

*رابعاً: المصادر اليهودية مثل كتابات فيلو الفيلسوف اليهودي الأسكندري ويوسيفوس المؤرخ.*

*خامساً: الكتاب والمؤرخون الوثنيون مثل تاكيتوس وسوتونيوس وبلينى.*

*سادساً: كتابات آباء القرن الثاني مثل يوستينوس الشهيد وايريناوس وهيجيسبوس الذي اقتبس منه ايريناوس ويوسابيوس وابيفانيوس.*

*سابعاً: المؤرخون الكنسيون في العصور المختلفة بدءاً من يوسابيوس القيصري والملقب بـ (أبو التاريخ الكنسي) *

*ثامناً: الكتاب والمؤرخون المسلمون ومنهم: عبد الرحمن عبد الحكيم (ق9)- المقريزى (ق15) - ابن اياس (ق17) -عبد الرحمن الجبرتي- على مبارك(ق19) - دكتورة سيده إسماعيل كاشف - عبد الرحمن الرافعي(ق20)*

*تاسعاً: الكتاب و المؤرخون الأجانب ونذكر منهم الرحالة فانسايب (ق17) سيكار (ق18) - مدرام بوتشر - بطلر - ايفلين هوايت - كروم زويجا - اميلينو (ق19 ، 20) .*

*عاشراً: الآثار ومنها الجمرية والخشبية والصور والملابس والمباني .*

​ 

*3- طرق دراسة التاريخ الكنسى :*​ 

*إن كل الطرق والمناهج والخطط تعمل معاً وبأساليبها المختلفة على تكوين الرؤية التاريخية المطلوبة *


*أولاً: الطريقة القرنية:*​ 
*وهي دراسة القرن كله (100 سنة) من خلال: تاريخ العصر والدولة والملوك والرؤساء - الأحداث الكنسية الهامة - الآباء - الشخصيات الهامة - الكنيسة في مصر - الكنيسة في العالم … الخ. وهذه الطريقة استخدمها المتنيح القس منسي يوحنا في كتابه تاريخ الكنيسة القبطية وكذلك المتنيح الأسقف الأنبا إيسوذوروس في كتابه (الخريدة النفيسة في تاريخ الكنيسة) .*

*ثانياً: الطريقة الموضوعية*​ 
*اختيار موضوع معين لدراسته بالتركيز على ما فيه من توالي الأحداث التاريخية عبر القرون والعصور المختلفة .*

*ثالثاً: طريقة دراسة الشخصيات:*​ 
*دراسة الشخصيات الكنسية والعامة دراسة شاملة تشمل: ملامح العصر والأحداث الهامة والشخصيات المعاصرة وملامح الشخصية ذاتها وأهم الأعمال التى قامت بها .. الخ .*

*رابعاً: طريقة الإنتقاء:*​ 
*تعتمد على اختيار نقطة معينة أو حدث ما وتسليط الضوء عليها من جوانب مختلفة ؛ مثل :*
*+نقل الكرسي البطريركي من الإسكندرية إلى القاهرة.*
*+الفئات التى اختير منها الأباء البطاركة في الكنيسة.*
*+أحداث حول الوحدة الوطنية .*

*خامساً: طريقة الدراسات المقارنة:*​ 
*اختيار موضوع واحد وعمل عدة دراسات مقارنة من مصادر مختلفة .*
*فمثلاً: عند دراسة تاريخ الليتورجيا (القداس الإلهي) نقوم بدراسة :*
*+ نصوص مختلفة حول الليتورجيا وفي عصور مختلفة.*​ *+ كُتّاب هذه الليتورجيات .*
*+ ترتيب الليتورجيا عبر العصور.*
*+ الترجمات التى تمت عبر العصور.*​ 
*سادساً: أدوات مساعدة للدراسة:*​ 
*1- الخرائط*
*2- الجداول*
*3- الرسومات التوضيحية*
*4- البيانات *
​ 


*4- أقسام التاريخ الكنسى :**1- عصر الأباء الرسل وتلاميذهم (الآباء الرسوليون) .*
*2- عصر الاستشهاد والأباء المدافعون .*


*3- عصر المجامع الكنسية .*


*4- الرهبنة .*


*5- الانشقاق الأول عام 451 في مجمع خلقدونية .*​ *6- الكنيسة في الشرق:*​*· مصر تحت الحكم البيزنطي (451 - 641).*
*· مصر تحت الحكم الأسلامي (641 - 1805).*
*· الكنيسة في عهد أسرة محمد على (1805 - 1952).*
*· الكنيسة المعاصرة في مصر وبلاد المهجر.*
*· الكنائس الأرثوذكسية الشرقية الأخرى .*
*· تاريخ الحوار بين الكنائس الأرثوذكسية من أجل الوحدة الإيمانية.*​
​*7- الكنيسة في الغرب حتى الانشقاق الكبير (451 - 1054).*

*8- ظهور البروتستانتينية وحركة الإصلاح منذ عام 1521 وما بعدها.*
*9- ظهور الكنيسة الانجليكانية منذ عام 1538 وما بعدها.*
*10- الحركة المسكونية والمجالس الإقليمية منذ عام 1948.*​ *من ناحية أخرى يمكن أن نعرض لتاريخ الكنيسة القبطية في مصر من خلال الأقسام التالية:*

*1. القديس مارمرقس الرسول وتأسيس كرسي الإسكندرية.*
*2. الكنيسة تواجه الأباطرة .*
*3. العمل الجماعي .*
*4. النشاط القبطى.*​ 






*إن تاريخ كنيستنا هو تاريخ إيماننا الحى .. نضعه تذكاراً بين أعيننا وعلامة على أيدينا ونخبر به أبنائنا من أجل ما صنع الرب بنا ، لنستشرف المستقبل ونعيشه بإيمان كامل ورجاء ثابت فى ضابط الكل ،،،*










*له كل مجد وكرامة من الآن وإلى الأبد ، آمين.*




​


----------



## فادية (30 ديسمبر 2009)

*موضوع  جميل  اخي  العزيز *
*تسلم ايديك *
*ربنا يباركك *
*انا  حذفت  باقي  مواضيعك  الي  انت  منزلها  كلها  النهاردة  عشان  ممنوع  انك  تنزل  اكتر  من  موضوعين  اتنين  في  القسم  الواحد  في  اليوم  الواحد *
*عشان  كدا  حبيت  اقولك  عشان  مش  تتضايق  وتاني  مرة  تلتزم بقوانين  المنتدى  بشكل  عام  وقوانين  الاقسام  كل  على  حدة بشكل  خاص *
*شكرا  لتفهمك وسعة  صدرك*​


----------



## النهيسى (31 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع راائع جدا

شكرا

كل سنه وانتم طيبين​


----------

